# First time free range pics!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

How exciting and what an awesome coop!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks! Yup exciting and I was nervous! But they all went in at dark! Worked like a charm!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

How old are they?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the coop! Your chicks are very lucky!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Almost 3 months!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great! Your pics allowed me to enjoy the adventure too.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics and some nice looking land!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful. I can't wait for green grass! Still sitting on a foot or more snow. But it's finally going away slowly...thanks for sharing


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks! My goodness I got squash 6 inches tall. And having to mow every week lol!


----------

